# Ot: Troy-bilt Snow Blowers



## HMF (Dec 27, 2016)

So, last year I bought a Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 snow blower from Lowes.
The new ones no longer had Tacumseh US engines. They now have Powermore Chinese engines. 
As you know, we had one major storm only here, 28", so I used it once.
I ran out all the gas, so it wouldn't gum things up.
I put some Stabil gas treatment in too.
I didn't drain the carburetor, because it didn't say ya had to.

This season, I pulled, nothing. It isn't the spark plug because I used the electric ignition with an extension cord, and still nothing. 

I am reasonably sure it is a jam in the carb jet. I removed the carb bowl and float and they are immaculate.
Today, I will remove and spray the jet with carb cleaner and probe it to remove any jam.

There is a YouTube video that covers this, if you have the same problem:






Removing the carb is a PITA. Follow his instructions to do it without a hitch.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 27, 2016)

#1) I never ever run my blower out of gas. I add stabil and fill it. I run it for a few minutes to get the stabil thru the entire system and shut it down and put it away. It is left this way till the next year. Never had a problem.

 #2 Second hand info from the repair shop --- Stabil is not to be used without gas, it will mess up the whole system. I can't vouch for that so  ----

 "Billy G"


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 27, 2016)

I never had a problem when I used Sta-bil and DIDN'T run the system dry.  BUT when I listened to the "experts" and ran the engine dry I started had issues restarting after a few months idle.  Especially a problem with my generator that has a 10hp Tecumseh; found a green jello like substance in the carb bowl.  Now I'm using Stabil and Marvel Mystery Oil, turn the engine off and call it a day.  Knock wood, all my power equipment starts when needed.

Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 27, 2016)

The green jello is "Ethenol" jelled according to the repair shop I go to.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Dec 27, 2016)

I had a bottle of stabil, and had put some in last season. Some damn experts told me to run it dry at the end of the season. Now it's dead.

Since it's a nice day, I went out and took the carb apart and sprayed it with carb cleaner according to that video.  I sprayed the jet and made sure it was clean. There was no gunk in it, yet the machine won't start. It isn't the plug. This is pretty irksome .  I will reassemble it, put in a little gas. If she still won't start, I will bring it to Lowes. I bought a 4 year plan just in case.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 27, 2016)

Check for spark. If you have new fuel in the tank and spark it should run. As long as the fuel gets to the carb!

I use only premium fuel in any small engine, full synthetic lube oil in the crankcase. In the spring I run the carb dry and drain the tank. The drained fuel goes into the car. I do not bother with fuel stabilizer. Fresh fuel in the fall. I do the same with gas mower. The motorcycle is left ready to go year round.
Pierre


----------



## bosephus (Dec 27, 2016)

nels  
i imagine that like most places you can no longer buy any gasoline without ethanol up there in new york . 
so i have two tips that may help and both are rather simple .  
the first one is what i try to do ...   simply try to remember to start it up once a month or so and let it run long enough to get up to temp  .  
this helps to keep fresh gas in the carb to keep things like diaphragms  (spelling ?)   from drying out and getting gummed up . 
and will also let you know when the gas starts going bad and needs changed ....   the exhaust will smell terrible 

the second is easier ...   at the end of winter when you are done using it   run all of the ethanol blended gas out of the tank  and then buy one of the premixed quart bottles of two stroke fuel you see at walmart or the parts store  and fill the tank with it for storage .  

it is ethanol free and already has a stabilizer in it  ,  and the two stroke oil wont hurt anything either


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 27, 2016)

Nels said:


> It isn't the spark plug because I used the electric ignition with an extension cord, and still nothing.



 Unless things have drastically changed, your 120v hookup is only for the starter, not the ignition. Pull the plug, ground the threads to the head and crank it over to see if you have spark. I also only use premium fuel in my small engines. Mike


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 27, 2016)

You can buy clear gasoline,  hi octane, at distributors, google clear gasoline suppliers.  currently about $4 a gallon, stuff is great, no conditioner needed unless you plan on saving your gas for months.  As for conditioner, my experience with Stabil is its not worth anything and frequently causes trouble.  All our small engines on the farm use clear with no conditioners and we buy fresh gas quarterly.  If you are going to use conditioner Soltron or Star Brite are what I recommend, they have worked for me when I was in to marine engines.

cheers
michael


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 28, 2016)

Small gas engine manufacturers advise against using ethanol gas for engines that aren't used regularly because the ethanol absorbs moisture from the air & contaminates it & gums the carburetor.  Ask local auto parts dealers or small engine repair shops if there are gas stations that sell non-ethanol gas.  That's all I use in our mowers, string trimmers, etc., plus I add Stabil in the fall & haven't had a problem yet.  I also have a small back-up generator that originally ran on gasoline but I converted it to natural gas to avoid fuel contamination since it sets idle most of the time except for a few minutes each month per manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## fixit (Dec 28, 2016)

Check for "HOBBY AIRPORTS" in your area 99% of them sell "LEADED" gas. Most "MARINAS" also sell "LEADED" gas. Check with GOOGLE for "ethanol free gas" in your area. YES it cost a little more but you are not buying 20 gallons, five should last you a month.  

fixit


----------



## HMF (Dec 29, 2016)

So, I cleaned the carb with carb cleaner and put er back together and gassed er up, and she started on one pull.  I  shut it down and poured in some stabil, started it again, one pull, and ran it awhile.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been using Stabil for quite a few years now, but I use it year round. Every time the gas can gets filled, Stabil gets put in. I never drain the tanks, and never run them dry, instead I keep them full at all times. Haven't had any trouble with the tractor, lawn mower, string trimmer or anything else.


----------



## bosephus (Dec 30, 2016)

going by the weather forecasts its looking like you will get to test it out this weekend


----------



## chip maker (Dec 30, 2016)

O.K. Maybe I'm old or just not into all the work involed but I also do as Terry does above. I put StaBil in gas can when bought and have had no issues and I also use the Ethanol fuel. The only issues I've had was a few years back the small 2 cycles all had the fuel lines in the tanks go bad from the Ethanal gas but after changing them out with compatable lines they have been good. I do not empty the tanks in winter either just make sure they are full when I put them away.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 30, 2016)

I run the fuel out of my MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine at the end of every winter season.  When I fuel it up it up the next winter it starts right up.  It is about 20 years old.

I do have some other engines that are balky.  A shot of starter spray (ether?) into the air filter or through the spark plug hole always gets them going.


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 30, 2016)

Do some research about adding water to gasoline. It's supposed to absorb the ethanol and then you drain the water off from the bottom of the tank. Never tried it so I can't recommend it.
I have an old roto-tiller with a techemseh engine that starts right up every spring. I run the gas out and put it away. I once ran it out of oil and the engine seized and stalled. I couldn't even pull the rope. I let it sit until I got some oil in it and it started right up. That was two years ago and it's still working. Can't beat the old engines.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 1, 2017)

Many gas stations (at least in the Midwest) sell non-ethanol gas as "recreational gas"  it's primarily used in outboard motors and other small engine equipment, but can be used in any size motor and is legal for highway use.  Some places only offer it in the premium grade while others offer it in both regular and premium grades. 

I have about a dozen different pieces of equipment with "small engines" under 22 hp.  I was replacing fuel lines and cleaning carburetors on a regular basis until I switched to the "recreational gas".  It was so bad I was buying fuel line by the 50 foot spool, and carburetor cleaner by the case.  Since changing over about 7 years ago I have never had a problem with any of the machines.  I do fill the gas tanks at the end of the season and add Stabil.

Slightly off topic I do travel to and through Iowa on a regular basis.  It always amazes me that Iowa (the largest ethanol producing state) has  at least one if not more, gas stations in every small town that offer NON-Ethanol regular and/or premium grades of gas.  Generally the prices are about 15% higher than the ethanol blends.  Not bad since adding ethanol reduces the energy output of a gallon of  gas by approximately 15%.  Apparently they like to sell ethanol blended gas, but don't necessarily like to use it.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 6, 2017)

I do like terry and chipmaker. Always try to use stabil or tri-stron I all the small engine fuel used. I never drain or run dry before storage and have good luck since the switch to this crappy fuel. I had to change chainsaw fuel lines several times.
Thanks scruffy


----------



## wmgeorge (Jan 12, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> #1) I never ever run my blower out of gas. I add stabil and fill it. I run it for a few minutes to get the stabil thru the entire system and shut it down and put it away. It is left this way till the next year. Never had a problem.
> 
> #2 Second hand info from the repair shop --- Stabil is not to be used without gas, it will mess up the whole system. I can't vouch for that so  ----
> 
> "Billy G"


Ditto same as you Bill, done it this way for years and never, ever let the tank set empty.  No ethanol  in any small engine.


----------



## HMF (Jan 16, 2017)

When I ran this Chinese Powermore engine out, the carb jets got clogged and I had to remove and clean them.

The old Tecumseh (USA) engines are a different story. My neighbor bought a used Ariels with Tecumseh and it runs like a horse.
He does little or nothing, and it starts right up.

I am using stabil and keeping it full, and it starts first pull.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 16, 2017)

Mine has a Canadian made Sno-King 13 HP engine Nelson, nothing stops it and it's 28 years old. The unit itself is a Yard Man. 33 inch cut.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Jan 16, 2017)

I should have bought my snow blower like I buy my tools, old American. 

My neighbor's Ariens is awesome with the Tecumseh. The height is even adjustable, whereas I have to loosen some nuts and manually raise the sliders.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 16, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I've been using Stabil for quite a few years now, but I use it year round. Every time the gas can gets filled, Stabil gets put in. I never drain the tanks, and never run them dry, instead I keep them full at all times. Haven't had any trouble with the tractor, lawn mower, string trimmer or anything else.



This is what I do...
With the two stroke engines... mix the oil at the same time.. (put the oil and sta-bil in the empty gas can first, then fill it, with ethanol free gas).  Google 'pure-gas'... a listing of stations that sell it. Around here, pure gas is about 15% more than regular unleaded.

I have a backpack blower that has never had anything other than non-ethanol gas with proper oil mix and sta-bil in it... 
The unit is 14 years old... I put a 'tune up kit' on it at 1o years: new plug, air filter, and fuel filter.  It always starts on the first or second pull.  Note it never sits more than a month at a time.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 16, 2017)

JPMacG said:


> I run the fuel out of my MTD snow blower with a Tecumseh engine at the end of every winter season.  When I fuel it up it up the next winter it starts right up.  It is about 20 years old.
> 
> I do have some other engines that are balky.  *A shot of starter spray (ether?) into the air filter or through the spark plug hole always gets them going.*



And once they are going... they seem to smooth out and run.  
If the gas is 'bad'... they run rough until the bad gas is burned out or diluted with newer gas.

I have not had the bad gas issue in any small engines, other than the Lincoln welder/generator (20HP Kohler V-2 engine).  
One time the gas was over 6 months old... the engine ran rough for about an hour... when the tank had enough room for some new gas... when the new gas mixed in, it smoothed out.


----------



## HMF (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, the stabil is absolutely tops for keeping it running...I have it on the side of the house tarped so that I can get it out when it snows...


----------



## Rudy_R (Jan 19, 2017)

In all my years running small engines and working on old bikes, I've found that it's best to keep the tanks and carbs full. I've heard that Stabil is hit and miss. There's two flavours as well. One to deal with Ethanol, and the other is regular. Personally, I use Seafoam, and have never had a bad experience with it. My machines usually just run the regular gas with ethanol. I've had stuff sit around for a few years, then fire up like I ran them yesterday. I have a 78 GS1000 that has 5 year old regular ethanol gas in it and it will STILL fire up with minimal cranking and run smoother than my daily rider. I think a lot of the problems people have are due to crappy carb design and materials used. I have a trash pump that's like that. I use it every 5 years or so, but expect to have to clean the carb out before use. That is regardless of whether it's dry, full, drained, put away clean, Seafoam, motor oil, doesn't matter. It's just a piece of junk carb on a Chinese engine from Princess Auto. I don't expect anything more of it than what I get since I paid less for it than a replacement gas cap for a big name brand one.

One other thing. DO NOT assume that a spark plug sparks under compression like it does just laying on top of the cylinder head. I've chased that tail for hours a few times. Tore an almost brand new Hyundai generator all to pieces before realizing the plug wasn't sparking under compression. Thought there was no way the plug could be bad since it only had an hour of run time. Put a $3 plug in there and it fired right up first pull.


----------

